# Atlas 10f Th42



## vtcnc (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks like the original 3 jaw Chuck on the spindle. Stamped "Made in Kalamazoo". Missing lantern toolpost, clamp plate for the tailstock, and a couple of levers here and there. Previous, original owner claims he never threaded with the machine. I believe him, the leadscrew, halfnuts and change gears are dusty and greasy, but look unused.

The ways are worn. Has anyone scraped one of these back into shape? Success?




Missing the clamp for the steady rest.

















Step1, Get this beast out of the kitchen and in the basement before the wife gets home.

Step 2, Finish the 109 restore, flip it and try to recoup some costs for this one!

Since I have four chucks with this, I'm not sure I need two of them. Once I get settled in with it, maybe look for some trades?

Oh, $350 on CL for the lot. A local dealer told he 80 year old seller to deliver to the dealer and he would take it for $300! What nerve! I picked it up and gave him what he was asking. I figure it saved this thing from getting parted out on FleaBay, the old timer knows it is gping to a good home, and I upgrade to a bigger, decent lathe.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## A618fan2 (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks to me like a "clean and use as is" project - you got it at a great price so it also qualifies as a you suck!  Congrats.


----------



## Heavycrimp (Oct 26, 2015)

I had an Atlas 12x36 that was previously owned by my dad.  It had wear as usual near the headstock end.  He took a 1-2-3 block and some sandpaper, counted the same number of strokes on each flat way until the worn troughs disappeared.  He then took some fine grade and took a few polishing strokes, again the same number on each way.  He put it back together, took out some shims and it was dead nuts on.  Unconventional but it worked like a charm, the actual sanding took less than an hour as best as I remember and also let us clean the headstock really well while we had it off.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 22, 2015)

I cleaned up the two larger chucks. The are both 6" chucks. One is a 4 jaw Union with 1"- 10 TPI backplate. The other is a 3 jaw Whitton with 1-1/2" - 8 TPI backplate. While the Whitton fits the Atlas spindle, it feels like it is too heavy for this lathe, maybe 20lbs. Am I right, is this to heavy for this headstock?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidecar580 (Nov 23, 2015)

I can not tell , from your pics, the configuration of the bed. Is it flat across? or flat and Vee ways??
JOHN


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 23, 2015)

sidecar580 said:


> I can not tell , from your pics, the configuration of the bed. Is it flat across? or flat and Vee ways??
> JOHN


It is flat.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidecar580 (Nov 23, 2015)

Flat will be much easier to rescrape.
JOHN


----------

